# Samsung RC520



## chris1988uk (May 24, 2014)

My current laptop is a Samsung RC520 which I bought second hand and have had for a few years now.
The problem I am having is the touchpad does not work, I have searched online and everything says it's the driver.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the driver and it still doesn't work.
Going into mouse settings it doesn't pick up the drivers as being installed at all.
Has anyone else had this problem or can anyone give me some advice on how to fix it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

In device manager, does it show any yellow triangles w/exclamation point in it? Where did you get the driver from?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the rest of the model number


----------



## chris1988uk (May 24, 2014)

The driver i got was from the Samsung website. The only thing that appears in device manager is HID-compliant mouse.

Full Model number is - NP-RC520-A01UK.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are touchpad drivers SAMSUNG
both 32 bit and 64 
Sound(Audio)

Win XP, 94.54 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Touchpad

Win XP, 171.55 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Wireless LAN,ATHEROS

Win XP, 33.73 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Wireless LAN,BROADCOM

Win XP, 28.19 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Wireless LAN,INTEL

Win XP, 34.64 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
VGA(Graphics),INTEL

Windows 7(32bit), 71.23 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Wireless LAN,INTEL

Windows 7(32bit), 39.42 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Lan

Windows 7(32bit,64bit), 5.08 MB, zip, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011
Sound(Audio)

Windows 7(32bit,64bit), 80.21 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox
Touchpad

Windows 7(32bit,64bit), 171.55 MB, ZIP, MULTI LANGUAGE

29 Nov, 2011 tooltipbox


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Has the Touchpad worked in the time you have owned it?
Have you removed the keyboard or palm rest?
The ribbon cable may be faulty or disconnected.

Does the Touchpad auto lock when a USB Mouse is plugged in, does it have the option to turn it off or disable it via function keys or a corner of the Touchpad?


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

panther makes a good point. my acer laptop had a button that I accidentally pushed that disabled the touch pad. not sure thats your problem but worth checking


----------

